# Katja Burkard Nippelig (1x)



## envirel (5 Nov. 2012)

Hier mal was schönes von der Katja


----------



## mc-hammer (5 Nov. 2012)

ein bisschen verrutscht der nippel


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Nov. 2012)

Danke Danke Danke:thumbup:​


----------



## Don76 (6 Nov. 2012)

Schöne Exemplare, dass muss man ihr lassen.


----------



## teufel 60 (6 Nov. 2012)

recht nett:thumbup::devil:


----------



## marcel3004 (6 Nov. 2012)

schöner nippel


----------



## audi4ever (6 Nov. 2012)

danke, sehr schön


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2012)

schön hart


----------



## sentenza77 (6 Nov. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## werwillderhat1 (7 Nov. 2012)

geil danke


----------



## turnadoyachting (7 Nov. 2012)

vielen dank nett


----------



## 11dudu11 (7 Nov. 2012)

mehr davon


----------



## nettmark (7 Nov. 2012)

... danke fürs Glänzen, Nippeln, Schielen..... und Lispeln tut sie auch noch .....


----------



## Max100 (7 Nov. 2012)

einseitig nippelig,


----------



## budrick (7 Nov. 2012)

Katja=like


----------



## pktm56 (7 Nov. 2012)

hat sie ne tracht prügel bekommen?? das gesicht?! aber schöne nippel...


----------



## yodema (7 Nov. 2012)

mc-hammer schrieb:


> ein bisschen verrutscht der nippel



na soll einer sagen, wir sind nicht gut


----------



## soeiner (7 Nov. 2012)

oh wie nett

:thx:


----------



## karl gustav (7 Nov. 2012)

Schön - wenn sie nicht so lispeln würde, man sieht es sogar auf dem Bild


----------



## blings (7 Nov. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## DEGSTAR (7 Nov. 2012)

:thx: für die Katja :thumbup:


----------



## Distroyer (9 Nov. 2012)

Hübsche Katja  :thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Nov. 2012)

hat die noch einen Nebenjob in der Geisterbahn??


----------



## adrealin (13 Nov. 2012)

danke danke


----------



## Lolbobb (13 Nov. 2012)

ganz nett...


----------



## klodeckel (13 Nov. 2012)

immer wieder gerne


----------



## Charly111 (13 Nov. 2012)

sehr schön danke


----------



## UweMss (14 Nov. 2012)

ein schöner Busen


----------



## hager (14 Nov. 2012)

:thx: für das Bild  :thumbup:


----------



## notrealmuc (16 Nov. 2012)

danke dafür!


----------



## TommyR (16 Nov. 2012)

... danke an Katja ;-) und Danke an den Uploader :thumbup:


----------



## kdf (18 Nov. 2012)

hübsch,danke


----------



## aggroburner (12 Dez. 2012)

Netter Anblick!


----------



## sepp123 (14 Dez. 2012)

supertolle kurven


----------



## 0beron (14 Dez. 2012)

Was für Kommentare? - schön - tolle Kurven - tolle Frau
Habt ihr schon mal genauer hingesehen?
Was fürn Eimer? :kotz: 
(Toll es gibt auch einen smiley der sich übergeben muß?)


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 Dez. 2012)

Katja hat ein wunderbaren Busen.


----------



## Motor (16 Dez. 2012)

ja,oben hat sie ganz schön was zu bieten


----------



## Phate76 (16 Dez. 2012)

Ihr lispeln ist total süß


----------



## palangana71 (16 Dez. 2012)

Netter Paar dank


----------



## Ipso (16 Dez. 2012)

Die Lispelt immer so schön


----------



## Paradiser (17 Dez. 2012)

wirklich sehr schön


----------



## htrude2003 (23 Dez. 2012)

super super


----------



## SHOCKER (25 Dez. 2012)

Ich sag auch mal Danke. Aber irgendwie, wieso auch immer, kommt mir die Stirn so seltsam glatt vor... Wenn da nicht mal ne Botoxspritze für zuständig war


----------



## fifa10 (25 Dez. 2012)

super schöne


----------



## Krobi (27 Dez. 2012)

schönes Bild, Danke


----------



## shortyno1 (27 Dez. 2012)

Sieht einfach toll aus, bitte mehr davon!!!


----------



## tommi1967 (30 Dez. 2012)

die würde ich gerne mal!!!


----------



## ricardo1234 (30 Dez. 2012)

vielen dank für das bild


----------



## zugluft (31 Dez. 2012)

fein, fein


----------



## rosi46 (1 Jan. 2013)

aber sehr natürliche Person:thumbup:


----------



## slug18 (1 Jan. 2013)

Wie eine Eins!! lol


----------



## Break (5 März 2013)

Sehr schön...Danke Dir


----------



## JoeKoon (5 März 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bima (8 März 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## looser24 (18 März 2013)

Danke für dasschöne bild


----------



## Heinzie (18 März 2013)

danke, so schon.


----------



## npolyx (28 Jan. 2015)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## stürmerstar (28 Jan. 2015)

Danke für die Hammer Frau!


----------



## thealmightyzeus (13 Feb. 2015)

Sehr sexy die Dame 

Vielen Dank dafür !


----------



## royan (24 Feb. 2015)

Lecker, sieht man auch nicht so oft


----------



## jeanes224 (28 März 2015)

auch heiß


----------



## olafson (29 März 2015)

Danke für Katja


----------

